# How light of an arrow can i shoot?



## StraightShot350 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey guys i just bought the new bowtech destroyer 350. I'm pulling 60 pounds at a 26.5 in draw length. I am currently shoot the gold tip xt hunters with 100gr feild tip. And i'm 299 fps. My good friend just bought a new alpine i can't remember what bow it is forsure but he is pulling 68 pounds with a 28" draw and he shot 307 fps and well i can't have his bow shooting faster than mine even though if he droped his bow to the same specs as mine i'm sure that my bow would be faster but i want to be faster with his bow where its at. I have no bow hunts this year so i'm not worried about power just speed at the moment. I have heard there is a fomula for figuring out how light of arrown you can shoot through your bow and not cause damage. 
Point of aim is how light of an arrow can i shoot stayin with 100 gr fp and any suggetions on a good light arrow thanks for your time and advice!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

300gr 5 gpp is what most bow companys will go buy and you can void your warrentee if you go below it.


----------



## scott123 (Jan 29, 2010)

Because of your Draw for you, you actually own a Destroyer 315. So to be very honest to be getting 300 out of it you are doing very well. My guess is you are already at the bottom end of tolerable arrow weights as is.


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

300 grain total weight is the lowest you should go.


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Normally, I'd say that with your draw length you could push the envelope and go a little under 300 grains, but with a D350 I wouldn't chance it. The Destroyer is a power house and I just wouldn't chance it. Like scott123 said, you're doing good to get 300 fps at a 26.5" draw length. If you want to get at little more speed without increasing your poundage, you can do a couple of things. Make sure your bow is in tune as perfectly as possible, and your cams are synched right. You can try refletching your arrows with 3" feathers or Rayzrs and have them straight fletched with a slight off-set. Out side of that...just be happy with what you got!! Most people with a 26.5" draw length would absolutely love to be shooting 300 fps!! Hope this helps!! -Chris


----------



## harrisdawg68 (Mar 21, 2010)

You and I have the exact same setup. 60# and 26.5 draw. I am shooting Easton Flatline arrows 6.5 gpi. Total arrow is 308 grains. I hit the chrono at 315. That is the reason I bought the Destroyer. With my arthritis I will never pull more than 60# and I wanted something that would give me as much speed and KE as possible at that poundage.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

bowhunterprime said:


> Normally, I'd say that with your draw length you could push the envelope and go a little under 300 grains, but with a D350 I wouldn't chance it. The Destroyer is a power house and I just wouldn't chance it. Like scott123 said, you're doing good to get 300 fps at a 26.5" draw length. If you want to get at little more speed without increasing your poundage, you can do a couple of things. Make sure your bow is in tune as perfectly as possible, and your cams are synched right. You can try refletching your arrows with 3" feathers or Rayzrs and have them straight fletched with a slight off-set. Out side of that...just be happy with what you got!! Most people with a 26.5" draw length would absolutely love to be shooting 300 fps!! Hope this helps!! -Chris


true that. im getting 283fps with a 346gr arrow with my 26.75dl at 59# and thought that was blazing haha. i hate having short arms. but whatever 260+ is fast enough


----------



## StraightShot350 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you guys for the information and input. I am diffently happy with my set up as i'm 33 fps faster now than my old hoyt. And i hadn't shot much in 2 years till i bought this bow so i'm planning on work my poundage up. Thanks again for all the input.


----------



## Darien Outdoors (Dec 31, 2004)

Just remember, more poundage heavier arrow will be needed so your speed may stay just the same and not much higher. 

I to suffer from SAS (short arm syndrom) 26 1/2". I'm shooting 61# 310gr total weight and just about pushing 278fps. Been looking at the Darton 3800.


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Darien Outdoors said:


> Just remember, more poundage heavier arrow will be needed so your speed may stay just the same and not much higher.
> 
> I to suffer from SAS (short arm syndrom) 26 1/2". I'm shooting 61# 310gr total weight and just about pushing 278fps. Been looking at the Darton 3800.


I think the increase in poundage will outweight the increase in arrow weight. If you go up two pounds of draw weight and 10 grains in arrow weight I'd guess you would gain at least 5 fps but probably more. That's nothing really noticeable, but for 3D shooting it would be a good help. Just my $.02!! -Chris


----------



## BrandXshooter77 (May 17, 2005)

Yep with the bow tuned just right (sounds like it might be) and the proper arrow you should be able to pick up some fps. 300grain total is the lowest you should go with that bow. Maybe consider 85gr field points, it might increase the number of arrows that will spine well out of your bow. The eastons mentioned above are good arrows and maybe look at Goldtip ultralights or for 3D maybe the series 22 ultralights.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

The XT Hunter is a good arrow. 
I don't know what your are currently shooting but an XT Hunter 55/75, 26 inches long, 16 grains of fletching, standard nock and a 100 grain screw-in point weighs about 340 grains. Going to a 75 grain point will pick up about 8 fps. Reduce arrow length 1" inch will get you 2-3 fps. There is lighter fletching available such as feathers.

An XT 35/55 cut at 25.5 inches with 16 grains of fletching, 100 screw-in point, standard nock will be right at 300 grains. 

A fair estimate is 10 grains = about 3 fps. So if your current arrow weighs 330 grains and goes 299 fps then a 300 grain arrow will move out at about 309 fps and if your current arrow weight is 340 grains then you would get about 312 fps with a 300 grain arrow.


----------



## nhvalentine (Sep 12, 2010)

> 5 gpp is what most bow companys will go by


^^ agreed^^ anything lighter can almost be like dry firing the bow. Not enough resistance for the mechanism.


----------



## Sandersd (Jan 31, 2014)

I am pretty new to bow hunting or shooting and have a bear mauler just Bought a few weeks ago I have 29" draw length and shooting 70lbs. What is the lightest arrow I should shoot. Currently I am shooting Easton Carbon raiders 400 8.4 gpi. Bow is IBO of 328' - shooting at a archery range couple days ago I had it checked and it was shooting a measly 275' , the owner brought me one of his arrows when I shot it it clocked at 324' I think it was a 340 and 5.5 gpi arrow not sure of anything else except price per dozen was $160 all that being said loved the additional speed but should I shoot an arrow that light?


----------



## Bill McNab (Oct 5, 2013)

Sandersd said:


> I am pretty new to bow hunting or shooting and have a bear mauler just Bought a few weeks ago I have 29" draw length and shooting 70lbs. What is the lightest arrow I should shoot. Currently I am shooting Easton Carbon raiders 400 8.4 gpi. Bow is IBO of 328' - shooting at a archery range couple days ago I had it checked and it was shooting a measly 275' , the owner brought me one of his arrows when I shot it it clocked at 324' I think it was a 340 and 5.5 gpi arrow not sure of anything else except price per dozen was $160 all that being said loved the additional speed but should I shoot an arrow that light?


70 lbs x 5gpi = 350gpi is the minimum.


----------

